
90% Coverage of Kanji in the wild with 777 glyphs - sova
https://japanesecomplete.com/triple-seven
======
reustle
Discussed 35 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20721736)

~~~
ThrowawayR2
And it was posted by the same person too.

~~~
reustle
Also posted 21 hours ago by the same person
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21030168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21030168)

